
Global Research: 65 Countries’ Digital Quality of Life with US in 11th Place - RedBee
https://surfshark.com/dql
======
haunter
>To determine the composite index value of the availability of content around
the world, the access to Amazon Prime (Saba, 2016), Netflix (Netflix, n.d.),
YouTube Premium (YouTube Help, n.d.), and adult content was assessed for each
country. Countries were given one point for each service that was freely
accessible from within each country. Zero points were given if the respective
services were not accessible from the countries at the time of data
collection. The total of the points for each country were divided by four to
get an average value. The average was multiplied by the weight indicator of
0.14 to determine the value of the Content Availability indicator.

[https://surfshark.com/dql-report.pdf](https://surfshark.com/dql-report.pdf)

This is so bad actually because the none of the services have a global
catalog. US Netflix vs a european one is totally different. Same with Amazon
Prime Videos. In a lot of cases you can't even watch their original content on
their own service because they already sold the license to local TV channels

------
Unikaca
No wonder Canada is higher on the list.

